

Show HN: QuotePress - Easily share customer success stories - BryanB55
http://quotepress.com

======
BryanB55
Hey HN, QuotePress is a very early version of a new startup we are launching.
It originated from a problem that we had: we asked customers "how is
everything going? Give us some feedback" and they would simply hit reply to an
email and we ended up with a bunch of happy customer stories sitting in our
inbox that never got added to our website.

They were also ugly and we sometimes neglected to get explicit permission from
customers to post their comment on our website or social media pages.

So, this is a very early beta of what we are planning. We're not quite ready
yet to take on new customers but we are interested in hearing your feedback,
thoughts and ideas on the concept.

~~~
nlh
Looks terrific so far -- I've experienced the -exact- same problem countless
times and it's great that you guys are tackling it.

A related problem - and perhaps harder to solve - is going a step further: I
get those glowing testimonials sitting in my inbox, and then I reply back and
say "thanks! Would you mind sharing those thoughts on Yelp/Google/etc.?" 99%
of the time, that's the end of the interaction :( Customer either doesn't
reply, or replies and says "Sure! I'll go post a review right away." And then
they don't.

~~~
BryanB55
Ha reading your comment almost had me pointing at the screen saying "yes! us
too!".

I really believe that consumers are becoming more and more resistant to old-
fashioned marketing so it's important to stop marketing AT people and create
an environment where customers will market to each other.

When a customer has a great experience and they are telling you about it you
generally want to make it as easy as possible for everyone to hear what they
are saying. I think we can help make this a lot easier and more likely for
them to do by implementing a one click share option where they'll be able to
click on social media share buttons (facebook, twitter, google etc...) and
start spreading their testimonial with one click.

------
mkching
Looks very nice, and I had been looking for something like this for a while.

Part of the value proposition to me would be that it is third-party but still
controlled by the site owner. By being third-party any verification of
external logins you do would be more trusted than the average testimonials
page of a very small company. By leaving the site owner in charge, they can
know it doesn't look tacky, try to steal traffic, or contain negative reviews.

One feature I've always wished someone would implement would be a way to
assure a customer they can easily have their testimonial removed if they end
up unhappy with the service later.

~~~
BryanB55
Great points I hadn't thought about. Thanks. Letting customers remove their
testimonial sounds like a smart way to relieve some anxiety. Maybe even let
them edit it so they can add to or update their results & experiences over
time.

------
chintan
Neat Idea! I would provide some form of "embedding" and customizing capability
to match a target site. For the current site, may I ask which Wordpress theme
are you using?

~~~
BryanB55
Thanks! That is exactly what we had planned with our "widgets" where you can
embed individual customer stories or even rotate them so they can be displayed
inline with sales copy or during a sign up process.

The Wordpress theme is a child theme that we custom created on the Genesis
Framework.

------
nicpottier
Nice work, I think the product does address a need. Pricing to me at least,
feels a bit steep. I could probably convince myself that $9/mo is worth it,
but $29 doesn't compare favorably against other services that are more
complicated.

Yes I know pricing shouldn't be tied to 'difficulty' but that's my 2c.

~~~
BryanB55
Thanks. Appreciate the feedback. We'll definitely look into some other pricing
options.

------
TimLeung
This looks like a very interesting product. I love the design of the landing
page as well.

~~~
BryanB55
Thanks!

------
bravoyankee
One observation: I think your pricing is off. Too expensive. I signed up
anyway, but $30 /mnt is a bit rich. I'd say $9 /mnth hits the spot. Much more
than that and I when it comes time to pay, many will walk.

Just my .02

~~~
BryanB55
We'll definitely take a closer look at our pricing and consider some options.
We'd like to see a good ROI even at $29+ per month by increasing our
customers' conversions or gaining referrals.

At another startup I've worked on (virtualstagingsolutions.com) we've received
a good amount of new sales from customers sharing their experience which would
have paid for several months worth of QuotePress. Average sale price is
$200-$300 for what we are selling and not taking into account lifetime value.
However, I do realize our average sale price is priced higher than some other
products or services so it wouldn't hurt for us to look into some other
pricing plans.

